# Certification of water efficient landscaping.



## Remington (Jul 8, 2019)

Can a architect who is licensed as an Architect, but not as a "Landscape Architect" certify water efficient landscaping design here in California?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 8, 2019)

See CA Green Code?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 8, 2019)

*Business and Professions Code - BPC*
*DIVISION 3. PROFESSIONS AND VOCATIONS GENERALLY [5000 - 9998.11]*
_  ( Heading of Division 3 added by Stats. 1939, Ch. 30. )_
*CHAPTER 3.5. Landscape Architecture [5615 - 5683]*
_  ( Chapter 3.5 added by Stats. 1953, Ch. 1447. )_
*ARTICLE 3. Application of Chapter [5640 - 5644]*
_  ( Article 3 added by Stats. 1953, Ch. 1447. )_
*5641.3.  *
An architect, professional engineer or land surveyor licensed or registered under the statutes of this state, insofar as the licensed or registered professional practices the profession for which he or she is licensed or registered, is exempt from the provisions of this chapter, except that an architect, professional engineer, or land surveyor may not use the title “landscape architect” unless he or she holds a license as required under this chapter.
_(Added by Stats. 2004, Ch. 691, Sec. 15. Effective January 1, 2005.)

Based on the Landscape Architects Practice Act. ---Architects are exempt from The requirements- So yes.

*BUT*
* You are prohibited by the Architectural Practice Act from providing services outside your Abilities or Capabilities. So, as long as you know what you are doing ----Yes.*
_


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 8, 2019)

Came across a 1907 CA case of an individual being charged with practicing architecture without a license. First licenses issued in 1901. He got off because the initial law stated that if you informed your client that you didn't have a license you could proceed with his acceptance of that fact. Times have certainly changed. We also had licensed building designers (within limits) up to the 70's when the licenses were sun setted. Though SE's cannot call them selves architects, they can still do most of the same buildings an architect can but don't have the CEU requirement imposed on them for license renewal. Always check with your E & O carrier before proceeding.


----------



## cda (May 17, 2021)

DonnaWilson said:


> If you don't want to take risks I suggest you contact the guys from Walsh landscaping. They have qualified engineers that could help you or give you suggestions on what to do next. They also have examples of the work that they are doing if you don't have many ideas on what to do around your house. A few years ago I worked with them when I wanted to renew my garden. They helped me with garden design and planning and I'm happy with the work they have done.



A lawyer into landscape,,, HUMMMMMMMM


----------



## jar546 (May 17, 2021)

We need to mark these guys as spam and not just delete them.  Thanks for the help though.


----------

